# BFD guide-Adobe format?



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Sonnie,
I like a paper copy when working with something like the BFD guide. For some reason I can't copy or print the text with the images. Would it be possible to publish it in Adobe Acrobat format with the images? Thanks.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I no longer have the Adobe version to convert it, but you are more than welcome to if you have it. It's one of those programs that requires you activate it when you install it. It won't activate on another computer unless you deactivate it on the original computer. I had it for a while for our church bulletin, but when we found a minister I turned it all back over to him and no longer have it. I had to deactivate it so he could activate it on his computer.

I wonder why the images don't print though? Wouldn't that be a computer or printer setting?


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Not sure. I have had good success in the past copying the text and pictures, pasting it into word with all the pictures coming out fine. I've done this often. For some reason I can't do this with these web pages. I have 21 pages with no images. While fiddling around with the midi problem it is nice to have all the documentation open and handy. 

As a matter of fact I can't get the images to print when I try to print out the REW help files.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You gotta have something going on with your computer settings or Internet options. I can print out pages with images on 3 different computers here at the house.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Something like this seems to happen each time I get one of those little incremental Windows updates.:rant:


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

The windows updates won't change your personal settings on IE, you should check tools > internet options > Advanced > then read all the check boxes and make sure you are allowing the download of images etc... Usually though if you can see the images you can print them. Check to be sure in your print options that you have "images and text" or similar allowed.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

I don't use IE, but rather Firefox. Just tried a copy/paste with no images coming out.

When I was trying this last month I used IE, Opera, and Firefox with no luck.


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

Something is very strange. I'm gonna say it is possibly your print settings if all of them do the same thing. I don't believe there is an option in windows itself to turn of image printing... just in the browser settings and in the printer settings.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

This problem occurs only with the Home Theater Shack. Don't have it with other web pages. 

The images also do not copy when being pasted into word.


----------



## xmas111 (Apr 26, 2006)

Ron,

you have a PM


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Ron, have you tried clicking on the GUIDE and then do a FILE pull down and SAVE AS and then save as type WEB ARCHIVE, SINGLE FILE (*.MHT).

Now the file is in your computer complete with embedded pictures. 

You can now print this file.

brucek


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

brucek,
Saved the file, and using the print feature able to convert it to a pdf file so I can print it. Cool. Thanks.


----------



## aultnet (Feb 4, 2016)

were is the bfdguide the link it does not display. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

We’re aware of the problem and are trying to fix it. In the mean time, I managed to dig up an older version here:

http://web.archive.org/web/20041010042824/http://www.snapbug.ws/bfd.htm

Regards,
Wayne


----------

